# [SOLVED] Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me out with an issue I'm having.

I recently bought an Asus VH242H 24" monitor, and I use it as duel monitors for my computer, but also to play my Xbox on. The "blacking out" in the title is just referring to the screen goes black for around 5 seconds as if it's been turned off. This only happens when it's on the HDMI setting for the Xbox, it never "blacks out" when using the DVI setting for PC though, so it's something to do with Xbox.

I had this exact set-up before on my other TV and it worked fine, so I'm guessing it's a fault with the monitor. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

I don't know if this is relative, and I don't like comparing individual experiences, but my 42" TV also goes blank for a few seconds when I switch from the TV box to the HDMI on my HTPC.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

Thanks for the reply, but it isn't when I switch it, it's fine, it just happens randomly when I'm playing (and also when the xbox is idle and I'm on my pc with the xbox screen still up, happens then too).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

I apparently misunderstood and my apology.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

Sorry, didn't really know how to explain it that well =p.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

Best test would be to use a different source on the HDMI input.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

What do you mean by a different source? Sorry, drew a blank there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

DVD player, DVR, Blu-ray player, xBox, PS3, etc. A different device with HDMI output.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

I've tried the HDMI directly from the Xbox to the monitor, without passing through the component/HDMI converter and the same thing still happens. Could it be a fault with the cable? Or do you think it would be the actual monitor? As my HDTV handled it fine.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

OK, I'm getting confused. 

Based on the original post, it sounds like the xBox is connected directly to the monitor with a HDMI cable. In which case, I don't know what this means: "without passing through the component/HDMI converter"

component video uses red/green/blue RCA cables. it's also an analog signal and cannot be converted to HDMI without the use of an active converter.

with that said, if the xBox and HDMI cable work properly when connected to a different monitor/TV, then it's likely a monitor fault. But again, you can test the monitor by connecting a different device to the HDMI port.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

Sorry if I confused you.

Xbox > component cables (from my capture card) > HDMI/component converter > HDMI cable > Monitor.

If that makes sense? Thanks for helping btw .

Also I've tried just the Xbox directly with the HDMI directly into the monitor and it still has the same problem.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

OK.

So test the Xbox with and without the converter on another TV/monitor. If it works, the monitor is faulty. If the problem continues, it's an Xbox, converter, cable issue.

Based on what you have said so far, it sounds like the monitor (HDMI input) is faulty.


----------



## Jjozzie (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Asus VH242H Monitor keeps blacking out?*

YEah I thought the same, just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something. Thanks for your help, really appreciated.

Going to just send the monitor back and get a different one I think.


----------

